# Any one own some CNC stuff ?



## gertvanjoe (14/12/15)

Yup , I asked it


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

Busy building my own A3 sized version, I asked a seller on BidorBuy about shipping to CPT and was just ignored, so I thought, _stuff you mate I'll build my own_.
I've copied a Chinese clone, the Laser Axe on Kickstarter, thought it was poetic justice, was the same one on BoB.

The main problem was that the aluminium profile is closed in Cape Town, meaning someone designed and owns it, ie not released to the general public.
Google located a source in PE, http://www.automationbuyer.co.za/extrusion, cost me R400 including shipping to CPT in 2 days for 2m.
Electronics came from Netram, including ss bar toothed cogs and drive belts. http://netram.co.za/ 
Bearings from Bearing Man, perspex from Maizeys both here in CPT.

Last obstacle is acquiring a laser, 1Watt or better.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Busy building my own A3 sized version, I asked a seller on BidorBuy about shipping to CPT and was just ignored, so I thought, _stuff you mate I'll build my own_.
> I've copied a Chinese clone, the Laser Axe on Kickstarter, thought it was poetic justice, was the same one on BoB.
> 
> The main problem was that the aluminium profile is closed in Cape Town, meaning someone designed and owns it, ie not released to the general public.
> ...




Let me know when you finished it


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Let me know when you finished it


I waited so long for the DRV8825 driver boards to arrive (3 weeks), that I got involved in vape and mod building,_*easily distracted*_, so it wont be for a while yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

